# Sundancer Tour at Duncans (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures taken today during the tour. 













































































































Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous images, Tommy. Thanks so much.....


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, Tommy!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage Tommy! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Great layout Duncan. Excellent photos Tommy. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Tommy! You didn't take #41 to Arizona?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

No, RGS 41 weighs alot and I didn't want to take two suitcases. I did take a Sam's Club Special to Barry's for a 2-8-0 conversion. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie's


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

whos the guy in the conductor suite????LOL GREAT photos, but more trains Less people!!!!!LOL


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, I wish I could have gone but, since that didn't happen, thanks for the pictures


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

George Carlin or Ringo Starr./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Lookn' sharp there Mr. Dimmer


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures! WOW Duncan, you really have done a first class job on your layout I've seen bits and pieces as you have progressed, but never so much of it as these pictures show. Sure wish I could have been there!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! 

We had phun, and all positive comments on the layout are most appreciated!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sad I couldn't be there, well in person anyway.. Mike R and I had conspired to get me there for just the day, but everything conspired against me. Maybe next time.


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tommy, 

Thanks for taking pictures, and thanks for hanging out with me greeting guests and so on. It was a blast.


----------

